# kitchen cats...updated with lots of pics



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

here are a few pics of the kitties in the kitchen. Anytime someone goes to or gets close to the kitchen they come a running. I have a few more that I will post tonight after work

















Willie being patient while Buddy advances toward the fridge









Buddy in posistion and waiting patiently


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahhh yes...... kitchen kitties!! :lol: When I wake up in the morning and head in to make the coffee... I have to do my "cat dance"...because I have 7 of them running into the kitchen all at the same time!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

"You're up now, feed us!"


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

In the minds of cats, the human has absolutely *no reason* to go into the kitchen except to get them food!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

MikePageKY said:


> In the minds of cats, the human has absolutely *no reason* to go into the kitchen except to get them food!!


That is the belief in my house too :wink: :lol:


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Gus does that too... Youre Not allowed to go to the kitchen without him...lol


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I LOVE Buddy! :heart


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is another picture of Buddy that I like


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, that picture of Buddy is so sweet. What a looker.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Miss Chloe's private cat tree
























Nap time


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I pick Willie. He can come to my house any time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Miss Chloe looks so dignified in her tree.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I pick Willie. He can come to my house any time.


He is yours. Willie is quite the character, we affectionately call him sh**head because he can be one at times. He thinks he is the alpha cat, he terrorizes Miss Chloe and she runs from him most of the time but Buddy doesnt take crap off of him. just look at the video of little Buddy standing up to the monster cat
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6n42LphvTWg


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kitties want breakfast! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol: Looks like my kitties at breakfast time.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Harry, sometimes I trip over all the cats when I go into the kitchen... it's too funny. I'm sure you must experience the same thing!!! :lol: Great pics!!!


----------



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

AAAww...Mom they are waiting patiently for their food.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

BUDDY!!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Janice said:


> Harry, sometimes I trip over all the cats when I go into the kitchen... it's too funny. I'm sure you must experience the same thing!!! :lol: Great pics!!!


i trip over at least one of them almost every day, usually at about 4 in the morning when i get up and its still dark in the house :twisted:


----------



## Bizcat (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe letting the cats wear a reflective collar would help?


----------

